# 46 gal Bowfront re-scaped npt



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I am finally close to done on this tank maybe a few more kinds of plants and a few more kinds of fish, but for the most part I am happy with how it turned out, here is a vid link....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpkVT1Re2Eg


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

looks great, Stone!!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

@skywillow ty, and I can't take all the credit peachii did do a lot as well


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful. But, ya know, after living with slooooww Bettas and inverts it sure seems like a lot of activitiy. Or maybe it's my age? :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the flurry of activity was the first thing I noticed too. Their fish live in the fast lane! ^_^

I've seen another one of Peachii's tanks, they're so pretty!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I watched all eight videos. Truly beautiful tanks, all.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

TY all we are getting better at this whole aquascaping thing and are shooting for more natural looking, my big tank is my big crazy tank with all the pretty flashy fishies, I really want to do a cichlid tank, those fish are beautiful but you can't really do plants with them they just tear them up so I go with the peaceful community fish, I used to have tiger oscars way back when Love those fish and I would suggest them to anyone,very fun fish and they are like having a dog in the way they interact, in fact I do believe they are called "river dogs" I will get me a big 125 gal tank sometime and get me a pair of them again. I need to do a vid of clowns' tank. he is my mutt veiltail he is next to me he is truely a great little fish he just got an upgrade on his tank he was in a 1.5 gal now he is in a aquaeon evolve 2 it has much better lighting than his old tank and he seems as happy as a pea in a pod in it. going to wait for his plants to grow a bit then I will post one


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

but, but, it would be awesome to watch the landscape fill out! lol

I know I get pretty discouraged when I see all of these AMAZING planted tanks here, and I'm such a plant killer!

I really want to do natural biotopes for my aquatic beasties too, so I'll be watching your tanks too for ideas once we move and I find a green thumb.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well anytime you want a list of plants we have sucess with let us know, the only tricky one so far for us is "water weed" aka anacharis it doesnt so much like the warmer water betta tanks but does fine in my big tank


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh man, Anacharis goes Charlie Brown's Christmas tree on me! I even melted water sprite, and killed off DUCKWEED! I think it's our water here. I used to be at least somewhat able to keep plants... -pout-


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Killed off duckweed? that takes talent, lol duckweed and javamoss are like herpies once you put them in your tank you can never get rid of them


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I still blame our water lol it's really hard


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

How hard is your water, ours is pretty bad as well, we have learned a few tricks


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

um... test strip said "HOLY DANG!!".....8.4


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well this is all depending on tank sizes and experimenting on your part, first driftwood can lower ir a bit but not really all that much,peatmoss in your filter will help as well, butfor those to be effective it depends on your KH/buffer, what you can do which is easier in smaller tanks is buy some distilled water, distilled water is usually slightly acidic, and will help get rid of the buffer, like when you do a water change of 25% or less use distilled water, it will take some time to figure out a good percentage of distilled to use but it will help lower you ph and get rid of the buffer where peatmoss and driftwood can actually make a difference, takes some trial and error, and of course you might want to start smaller say a 10% distilled mix because like with all water chemistry changing it too fast can result in killing fish, but ours was higher than yours we have it at 7.4 or so now you can test it out in an empty tank and see what works best, and I will flat out say not to use any of them chemical products on the market, they way we did it is more or less natural, then there is always getting an R/O system in your house which I have thought about


----------

